# MES Mailbox Mod



## chipmanbbq (May 31, 2016)

So I finally pulled the trigger on the MES40. Sam's Club had an awesome deal. ~$325 for the MES40 gen 2.5 with the legs included.

Anyways, I plan on starting the mailbox mod this week and had a question. Where should I drill my duct hole in the mailbox? I've been to almost every thread on this site and some drill the hole in the back of the mailbox and some drill in the top of the mailbox.

Is one better than the other? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## cmayna (May 31, 2016)

I put 3 in the front door flap towards the bottom.  Also put a couple thru the floor but attached some legs to the mailbox in order to improve air flow to these latter holes.  Works just fine.  It will be interesting to hear how others did this mod.


----------



## chipmanbbq (May 31, 2016)

Cmayna, where did you drill your hole for your vent/dryer duct?


----------



## cmayna (May 31, 2016)

Back wall at top.  Didn't do the roof.  I'll see if I can find a pic.


----------



## cmayna (May 31, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ cmayna
__ May 31, 2016






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2016)

PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016





 ..













mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


















MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


----------



## chipmanbbq (May 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. Looks like most people make the hole in the back. I have seen a few that have holes in the top, but I think the back would be easier since it is flat instead of curved.

If I remember I'll take some pictures of the process although I think most MES users around these parts have already made the mod.

thanks again!


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2016)

You want the hole in the back....  In the top, there could be some smoke may recirculate inside the MB mod...  Recirculating smoke is lacking in oxygen and your AMNPS may not work properly....


----------



## chipmanbbq (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Dave! Buying the hole saw tonight. Also going to put a few long bolts thru the bottom of the mail box to get it off the ground a little.

I bought some sheet magnets off of Amazon last night to cover up any other holes if needed, but I'm pretty sure my mailbox is aluminum. :( I didn't really think that one through.


----------



## smoke-inator (Jun 10, 2016)

Awesome post, I need to do this!


----------



## naka (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello all,

Got a Gen 2 MES 30" for Father's Day. After seasoning it according to Masterbuilt, I smoked some hot dogs and sausages (Didn't have too much time to smoke anything else.) They turned out great. Then did some burgers the next day. Pretty good in my opinion. Like the set it and forget (except having to add chips about every 1/2 hour). Just ordered an AMNPS, can't wait till it arrives. Hence going to do the mailbox mod.

I have a few questions though:

1) Does the mailbox, tubing, etc. have to be seasoned like the MES?

2) If so, will the AMNPS be fine or should I burn some chips or chunks in it first?

3) Also, season (if needed) connected to MES or do it as a stand alone?

I know, I know....FNSG....I just want to be positive before I attempt some beef ribs. I would hate to waste perfectly good food and have to go somewhere to eat if it doesn't turn out okay.

I'll post photos when I attempt them next weekend. Speaking of which, where would I post them?

Thanks

Eric


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2016)

It surely would not hurt to season the MB and tube with a couple hours of smoke...  The AMNPS should probably be lightly burned to remove any oils from manufacture of the SS material...   with a propane torch... or in the BBQ grill on high for a bit...


----------



## naka (Jun 22, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> It surely would not hurt to season the MB and tube with a couple hours of smoke...  The AMNPS should probably be lightly burned to remove any oils from manufacture of the SS material...   with a propane torch... or in the BBQ grill on high for a bit...



Thanks a lot for the advice Dave. I'll try to remember to get photos of it when it is done.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 22, 2016)

Through the back top seems to work well. I didn't add any holes to the front, just a few small ones on the bottom. The pre-drilled holes for the flag seems enough for a tube. In fact, I covered the holes in the top meant for the latch. Once it's lit, a 6" AMZN tube gives me 2 1/2 to 3 hrs of nice smoke...












IMG_0860.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 22, 2016


















IMG_0863.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 22, 2016


















IMG_1294-1.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 22, 2016





I know, it's not an MES. All I use it for is a box to cold & warm smoke sausage, bacon & cheese since I got the stick burner. Awesome for that!












IMG_1302.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Jun 22, 2016





Word of warning. Unless you have the mailbox held firmly, when that holesaw bites into it, it WILL throw it across the garage. Trust me LOL!
Dan


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2016)

The MB mod needs air holes in the door to get a complete burn on the pellets and burn the tars out of the smoke....  also to get flow through the smoker...


----------



## acd4476 (Aug 2, 2016)

where did you find your mailbox?  i cant seem to find an aluminum mailbox anywhere. everything is galvanized steel


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 2, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Through the back top seems to work well. I didn't add any holes to the front, just a few small ones on the bottom. The pre-drilled holes for the flag seems enough for a tube. In fact, I covered the holes in the top meant for the latch. Once it's lit, a 6" AMZN tube gives me 2 1/2 to 3 hrs of nice smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​Yes Sir, buddy, you ain't jus' whistlin' Dixie!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 2, 2016)

Hillbilly Jim said:


> ​Yes Sir, buddy, you ain't jus' whistlin' Dixie!


Hope no one got hurt :-)


----------



## dv242 (Aug 9, 2016)

Did my mail box mod for MES 30 like this.

http://s29.photobucket.com/user/DVicari/media/Smoking/DSC00635_zpsqrhtpkv9.jpg.html

Used a dremel tool to cut vents in the door and took an old wheel off the top vent of an old charcoal grill I was throwing out.

http://s29.photobucket.com/user/DVicari/media/Smoking/DSC00623_zpsxtgxfxxw.jpg.html


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 16, 2016)

acd4476 said:


> where did you find your mailbox?  i cant seem to find an aluminum mailbox anywhere. everything is galvanized steel



Did you ever find a the mailbox you are looking for? I have the same question. I found posts saying galvanized is okay to use and others say it's not safe. ???


----------



## cmayna (Sep 16, 2016)

My local ACE Hardware carries them


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 16, 2016)

Got mine at Home Depot. Thin steel, but not galvanized. Painted on outside only. Cheap.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 16, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Got mine at Home Depot. Thin steel, but not galvanized. Painted on outside only. Cheap.


Thanks I will have to check out my local store. In fact my wife is a employee there.


----------



## redoctobyr (Jul 31, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Got mine at Home Depot. Thin steel, but not galvanized. Painted on outside only. Cheap.


I know this is an old post. But any idea which box you bought? I was at Home Depot the other day, the only steel mailboxes that I could see all said "Galvanized" on their boxes. Most were Gibraltar, there were some from another brand as well, sorry, I don't recall the name.

I also emailed Gibraltar. Unfortunately they said they don't sell any steel mailboxes which are not galvanized.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 1, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> SmokeyMose said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine at Home Depot. Thin steel, but not galvanized. Painted on outside only. Cheap.
> ...


No idea the brand. It was over a year ago. The cheapest thing they had. I think around $16. Try Lowe's or Menards?












IMG_2305.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Aug 1, 2017


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 2, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. We don't have Menards around here, but I'll check Lowe's.

It would be nice to find an option that wasn't galvanized, and was widely available (ideally also inexpensive). Apparently aluminum mailboxes used to be available (I believe by Gibraltar, at least), but I had difficulty finding them still for sale. At least there are other options too, like the toolbox method that one user shared.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 3, 2017)

Just use your imagination. That's how the mailbox started, I'm sure. All you need is a metal box big enough to hold a tube or tray that you can make some air holes in and attach to a smoker with piping.


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 3, 2017)

I actually have a toolbox on order, and some aluminum ducting. If I could find a simple mailbox, that would be nice (front-opening door, smoke exiting at the back, etc etc). But I'll use the toolbox (and hopefully post results) if I can't find a suitable, non-galvanized mailbox.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 3, 2017)

Just chiming in. I got my mailbox and hardware at Home Depot for about $30.
It is galvanized but after much research I felt comfortable going with it. 












20170803_170900.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Aug 3, 2017





I used a vent from a old Mes30 to control the air flow through the holes I drilled in the door, plugged the bottom holes and sealed the rear tube outlet.












20170803_171144.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Aug 3, 2017





I also lifted it using stainless bolts to get it up off the ground.












20161030_073404.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ Aug 3, 2017





Works great. 
Good luck with your mod. Keep us posted on your project.
Happy Smoking.


----------



## redoctobyr (Aug 3, 2017)

Very nice, I like the vent control on the front!

I realized a straightforward way to raise the AMNPS off the ground would be to clip 4 binder clips to the vertical metal "beams" underneath it. No drilling, etc, required. Not as robust as running bolts out the bottom, but stainless can be difficult to drill, so something that doesn't require modifying it could be simpler.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 3, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Very nice, I like the vent control on the front!
> 
> I realized a straightforward way to raise the AMNPS off the ground would be to clip 4 binder clips to the vertical metal "beams" underneath it. No drilling, etc, required. Not as robust as running bolts out the bottom, but stainless can be difficult to drill, so something that doesn't require modifying it could be simpler.


You are a thinker, good idea. Me, being a machinist I took it to my skills. 
Good job! Whatever works.
Not to say Machinist' s aren't thinkers, just sayin.


----------

